

OmNomNomify It Cookie Monster Bookmarklet - getdavidhiggins
http://www.omnomnomify.com/

======
getdavidhiggins
Seems to only work on HTTP pages. Make sure to inspect the code of
bookmarklets like this. It could be slurping cookies and sending it to a
remote server.

